# How to Oil change for mini cooper R56 n16 2013 base hatchback (non S)



## Phungurific (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey guys, 
My car is Mini cooper R56 N16 2013 base hatchback. After reviewing this link below to follow instruction to change engine oil, this confused me because its not showing the same car. My car has the engine filter on top, not from the bottom as in the link diagram below. Please confirm my specification questions below.

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/f56-cooper-hat/repair-manuals/11-engine/11-13-oil-sump/1VnXlvMfL9

*My questions are: * I've also supply links to support my finding.

What is the Filter cap hex head size?

What is the Filter cap torque spec: 25nm?
https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/f56-cooper-hat/repair-manuals/11-engine/11-13-oil-sump/KwHahuSZ

What is the Drain plug torque Specs: 25nm?
https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/f56-cooper-hat/repair-manuals/11-engine/11-13-oil-sump/KwJgvKAe

What is the filling capacity? 4.25L?
https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/f56-cooper-hat/repair-manuals/11-engine/11-13-oil-sump/1VnXnWb2mz

Thanks guys,


----------



## 645/333 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just go to YouTube you will find plenty of videos!


----------



## ixmeltxfaces (Nov 15, 2010)

I***8217;m sure you***8217;ve changed the oil since the OP. But, for next time:

Oil capacity: 4.4qt 
Filter Cap Hex size:27mm
Oil Drain Plug: 22 ft-lb
Oil Filter Housing: 18.5 ft-lb


----------

